

Ask HN: Has anyone worked through Maven.co (not .com) - samstave

Has anyone created an account through Maven.co as an expert in their field? Have you gotten any work from this? Are there other sites like this?<p>TL;DR is doing this worth ones time?
======
Irene
No. If I need to find an expert, there are better ways than using this site.

~~~
samstave
I meant AS an expert, not looking for one.

